# Deep spots in Pensacola Bay?



## Reel Mccoy

What are the deepest spots in Pensacola Bay? I like to fish inshore and was wondering what the deepest spots in Pensacola Bay are and alos do they hold Grouper and Snapper. I have heard that there are some inshore wrecks and I was just wondering in how deep of water they are in. Thanks for any input.-Ryan


----------



## Jighead

I just started fishing the bay last year and only have been from the pass to ina few miles. The deepest I have seen is around 60' and the ledges are very steep. I have not caught a grouper or snapper in the bay but there are post from time to time.


----------



## Justin

There are places in the bays and ICW that hold these bottom dwellers. If you have a bottom machine pay close attention to any structure orledges. Most of theholes are in from 20 to 50 feet of water.


----------



## mdrobe2

I've caught a red snapper and a gag grouper in the bay, and I hear the grouper are doing well recently in the bay from some local guides.


----------



## P-cola_Native

I think the deepest point is in the turning basin off of NSA. Probably 50-60'


----------



## pgibson

I'm not new to the area but just started inspired fishing and still like bottom fishing. I would like to find the deep holes in Pensacola bay. Would any of you care to let a newbie know where I could kind some of deeper holes? I know that a lot of fisherman will not share them because they don't care for to many people being in there honey hole. However, it's Christman and help in this area you help save years of looking for them. Robinsons


----------



## salty_dawg

No arrows saying "Fish Here" but it does give you the general topography.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11383.shtml


----------



## sealark

in the pass about 60- 65 ft


----------



## Pilar

salty_dawg said:


> No arrows saying "Fish Here" but it does give you the general topography.
> 
> http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11383.shtml


Looking over this chart, I didn't realize the water got deep so quickly around the end of Ft. Pickens. Looks like a good place to try.


----------



## pgibson

*deep holes in Pensacola Bay*

Thanks guys, I can't believe holes in that Bay were that deep. I know I will have better Christmas. Each of you have blessed holiday!


----------



## Tim_G

You don't necessarily need deep water to find the grouper and snapper. Just find structure and don't overlook small spots. I've caught keeper grouper in less than 25' in the bay. The best way to have good bay spots is to spend lots of time watching the bottom machine. That's all there is to it.


----------



## fishnbuds

I caught red snapper in 18' of water this past sunday in the bay. That's a first for me.


----------



## Slqfisher

That's because they are soo dam endangered.. They are taking over!


----------



## tips n tails

I second fishnbuds post. I caught quite a few juv. red snapper around 18' sheepshead fishing.


----------



## tkh329

pgibson said:


> I'm not new to the area but just started inspired fishing and still like bottom fishing. I would like to find the deep holes in Pensacola bay. Would any of you care to let a newbie know where I could kind some of deeper holes? I know that a lot of fisherman will not share them because they don't care for to many people being in there honey hole. However, it's Christman and help in this area you help save years of looking for them. Robinsons


http://strikelinescharts.com/ Travis has mapped out most (all?) of the structure in the bay and I've pulled in some very nice snapper using the chart.


----------

